

Microsoft code contains the phrase 'big boobs' - danso
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/81053/

======
zaroth
Obviously the phrase is a recursive reference to the people who are offended
by the phrase. I guess the lesson is stick to 0xDEADBEEF which is oh so much
more PC?

